

Ask HN: Looking for Haskell tutorial for experienced developer (with one caveat) - ocimsd

I&#x27;ve been using many mainstream programming languages for a while.  I&#x27;ve always heard great things about functional programming and want to learn more.  I hear Haskell is a good one.  I&#x27;m looking for a good Haskell tutorial.<p>I just have one caveat.<p>Under no circumstances is the tutorial ever to mention the word &quot;factorial&quot; or have anything related to factorial in it.  If the tutorial must make use of the factorial, it should be in the appendix section far away from the main bulk of the tutorial.<p>I&#x27;m just looking for Haskell tutorial which reads like a Java tutorial, not a calculus class.
======
macobo
I believe
[http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/](http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/)
is what you're looking for.

